
How Rural America Is Saving Itself - rmason
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2018/12/rural-america-us-economic-future-new-york-times-wrong/578740/
======
rmason
In my past career I worked as an agronomist. Then done several startups doing
software for agri-business.

The only thing rural America needs is access to high speed broadband. It's
almost 2019 and large swaths of rural America access the net through dial up
accounts and are connecting at best with 28.8 speeds.

To me it should be a basic right just like access to electricity was in the
thirties. Give them this tool and rural America will take care of itself just
fine.

